# Our new kitten



## janety (May 22, 2009)

Hi just joined and got our 9 week old little lady yesterday,


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwwww so cute  i see you have her busy already working on your farm


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the mad house lovely kitten  i see you like farm town as well  *


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awww beautiful kitty cat x


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

*Ah she's gorgeous.*


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Awww what a lovely kitten!!

I have a pic of my cat piglet when he first used a computer, but look at the computer and how times have changed!!!!








Hope ur new addition settles in well. xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Awww what a lovely kitten!!
> 
> I have a pic of my cat piglet when he first used a computer, but look at the computer and how times have changed!!!!
> View attachment 22297
> ...


Lol what a great piccy! very sweet


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw she's lovely!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Yummy markings!! Beautiful! x


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Awww soo cute!!! what game?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's lovely


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Very sweet girly


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww what a little cutie... looks like my Morrissey xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Little sweetheart :001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A real poppet.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like she's settled in well


----------



## janety (May 22, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> Awww soo cute!!! what game?


Hi thanks for all your nice comments, The game is a fram town on facebook,,


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful little kitten! Even at 9 weeks they know how to 'help' the humans with certain tasks it seems (using the pc, reading newpaper etc) lol.


----------

